
The European Processor Initiative's Ambitious Vision of the Future - rbanffy
https://www.hpcwire.com/2019/09/19/the-european-processor-initiatives-ambitious-vision-of-the-future/
======
Quequau
I'd love to see a European competitor in this market but I see that they have
a budget of roughly €160 million. Intel spends something like $13 billion per
year.

That seems like an insurmountable disparity.

